# Let Kapernick play and stop violating his freedom of speech.



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.

Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.


Sign the Petition
_I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color. To me, this is bigger than football and it would be selfish on my part to look the other way. There are bodies in the street and people getting paid leave and getting away with murder."_

Never before, since the great Muhammad Ali's refusal to serve in Vietnam in 1967, has an athlete taken such a direct stance highlighting the injustices of people of color -- and just like Ali, the reaction to Kaepernick's stance has been met with passionate responses, often times divided by the color line.


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2017)

Kaepernick's fredom of speech has not been violated. No one stopped him from doing his protest last year and he's not in jail for it. What you don't understand is the fans are allowed freedom of speech as well. The fans speak with their wallets. If enough fans disagree with Kap and the owners are losing money, then they won't sign him. It's as simple as that. The NFL is a business, not a platform for social statements.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 7, 2017)

I wasn't aware that the purpose of football was freedom of expression. If he wants to do that, then he should be doing interpretive dance or theater instead of football.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 7, 2017)

Let him play...and get his head smashed in.


----------



## Tank (Aug 7, 2017)

Let teams have the freedom not to have Kapernick


----------



## Silent Warrior (Aug 7, 2017)

Freedom of speech is federal.  I wasn't aware the NFL was part of the federal government.  Of course the libs are probably trying to make it so.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...



No one wants to hire the whiney twat? Shame.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...



How is anyone violating his free speech?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 7, 2017)

If there is a concerted effort to deny him a job because of what he has done and said in the past, I believe that it is wrong.  Sure, he didn't do himself any favors and I disagreed with his stance, but the league should have done something about it at the time and not give him a spotlight when he is supposed to be at work. 

Now it's as if they think he's a lightning rod for political uprising from the usually quiet, blue collar right wingers and they don't want this, it riles up Trump supporters.  They probably also quietly blame him for their falling ratings and general outrage at the NFL for allowing politics and PC culture to invade the great game of football.

Regardless, he probably is good enough to at least be a backup somewhere.  To deny him this if he is the most talented is wrong.  Of course, this would assume he signs a contract that is contingent on him sticking to doing his job while at work and not turning his employers into a conduit for his political views.  

If he lands somewhere, I would expect him to stand for the anthem, tear in his eyes and hand over his heart.


----------



## Tank (Aug 7, 2017)

Maybe he should play in Africa


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2017)

Freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom from public opinion.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2017)

Jerry Jones went old school and said anyone not standing on his team can kiss his job goodbye.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...




The 1st amendment doesn't apply to private institutions and Kapernick isn't playing because he fucking sucks, even Cutlers better and as a Bears fan I fucking hate Cutler.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 7, 2017)

Fang said:


> Kaepernick's fredom of speech has not been violated. No one stopped him from doing his protest last year and he's not in jail for it. What you don't understand is the fans are allowed freedom of speech as well. The fans speak with their wallets. If enough fans disagree with Kap and the owners are losing money, then they won't sign him. It's as simple as that. The NFL is a business, not a platform for social statements.


Amen to this. The goal is to attract fans, not make them take their business elsewhere.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## WillMunny (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...



If black crybabies are so oppressed here, please name me ONE black country in which blacks have a better life than here in America.  One will do.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2017)

They loved it when the guy took a knee to thank god for a touchdown [emoji849] but hate Kap for not bowing down. 

How about the same freedom of speech for all?




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Godboy (Aug 7, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> They loved it when the guy took a knee to thank god for a touchdown [emoji849] but hate Kap for not bowing down.
> 
> How about the same freedom of speech for all?
> 
> ...


You are free to excercise your free speech by protesting those who thank God on one knee after a touchdown.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Rocko said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> ...



Obviously you did not read that link i posted or anything else I posted.just the thread title. why do people enter threads if they are not going to read the links or watch the videos posted and only read what the thread title says?

He only took the niners to the superbowl just a few years ago and yet none of the NFL teams will sign him at least as a backup even though as backup his completion ratio was higher than most?

Its not because of his tattoes either because you look at many other players on the field and half them have as many as he does.they will l sign them though because they ignorantly salute  the flag like the brainwashed sheep they are.

.I wish  ALL professional sports players would sit during the national anthem. this is NOT a free country as we have been brainwashed by our corrupt school system to believe.It is one of the most oppressed. Kapernick understands that and how the black man is not free in this oppressed country.

I myself always leave for the restroom at sporting events.I am not about to salute our fucking corrupt government.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Jerry Jones went old school and said anyone not standing on his team can kiss his job goodbye.



theres that great freedom of speech we have,yeah what a free country this is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> ...



check the link,as a backup quarterback his completion ratio was better than at least half the backups,he should not be a starter but should at least be a backup.Cutler is a WHITE boy so he got opportunity after opportunity to remain their starter for years.If cutler was BLACK,he would have been benched YEARS ago,you're fooling yourself if you think otherwise.apples and oranges.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


>



I admire Glen Coffee for giving up his millions not to play for the corrupt NFL but it wasnt to serve his country as they like to brainwash them to believe,it was to serve the elites and bankers as you well know.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry Jones went old school and said anyone not standing on his team can kiss his job goodbye.
> ...



I don't think you understand what freedom of speech is.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


*
none of the NFL teams will sign him*

Why should a team hire a player who will hurt business?

*Kapernick understands that and how the black man is not free in this oppressed country.*

Now he is free to find a job outside of football.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That, in the end, is immaterial to Coffee's life.

I suggest you read the book, "_To Kill a Mockingbird._"  You need to get over judging folks by your viewpoint and your ideals, and maybe start walking a mile in theirs.

I am not disagreeing with you, but just trying to demonstrate that, measuring both these men, but the same standards they hold, one doesn't really put his money where his mouth is.

In just one or two years, this Keapernick fellow could make enough money to retire, change careers to pursue his goal of trying to change the nation and his community.  Instead, he is trying to use the NFL, which is a government sponsored entertainment cartel.  What does he care more about, social justice, or appearing to care about social justice?  One just needs to question his motives.  He seems a bit of a narcissist to me.  Just my POV.

IOW, one could just as easily say, that both you and Keapernick are both just as brainwashed.  The NFL is completely profit driven, and as such, positions are given to those who can produce the most results.  Teams are relocated according to what will produce the most profit.  Owners are approved upon who has the most money and can produce the most profit.  In this nation, in the year 2017, money talks, bullshit walks.  You can't in one sense believe war is about anything but corporate greed, and then in the next think decisions in the NFL have anything to do with anything but corporate greed as well. 

The NFL DOES NOT CARE ABOUT YOU, and it certainly doesn't care about players. 

It sees only one color. . . .  GREEN $$$$.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry Jones went old school and said anyone not standing on his team can kiss his job goodbye.
> ...


Yeah, it's called a "boss". Those of us who are employed know that they can fire us when we don't do as they say.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> ...



I heard Venezuela wants to start their own football team.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...



His right to free speech wasn't violated.  However, when people are told to not express an opposing because they disagree with him, that's a different story.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 7, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Jerry Jones went old school and said anyone not standing on his team can kiss his job goodbye.



Since Jerry is doing the paying, Jerry gets to do the saying.


----------



## miketx (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...


lol! Straight out of pravda.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Cutler is a starter you stupid faggot, his stats are way better than that BLM terrorist monkey Kaepernik, career stats are irrelevant:

_
Last season, Kaepernick had a defense-adjusted yards above replacement — Football Outsiders’ ultimate value quotient — of minus-182, 35th in the NFL. By all metrics, he was one of the worst quarterbacks in the league._

You probably forgot how bad Colin Kaepernick was last year | FOX Sports

Kill yourself dipshit.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The elites and bankers like Soros who runs Kaperniks BLM terrorist group?  God you're fucking dumb.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 7, 2017)

Why do you play the anthem before domestic sporting events ?
We only have it here before international events.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do you play the anthem before domestic sporting events ?


Because we like to.  At least most of us.
.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 7, 2017)

No one is stopping that idiot from exercising his free speech. Why are you trying to tell others who they should hire, LA RAM FAN?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...



Dude is a loser and deserves everything he's getting

Decisions have consequences

-Geaux


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 7, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you play the anthem before domestic sporting events ?
> ...


When I was a child they used to play the English anthem at the end of the film in the cinema. Living in Wales we just used to get up and walk out. They knocked it on the head years ago. Now if they had played the Welsh anthem..................
It a pity this kid is in a tight spot. He seems to be a decent person.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Our little country is a hypersensitive mess right now. An open wound.  This is just a symptom.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> No one is stopping that idiot from exercising his free speech. Why are you trying to tell others who they should hire, LA RAM FAN?



from what the article said,none of the owners will hire him even in a backup role even though he had a better completion ratio as a backup than most in the league and it looks like you missed that post from that one poster who said Jerry Jones will bench anybody who does not salute the flag this year so you might get your facts straight before you ramble on that he is not being prevented from exercising his free speech.

Jerry Jones is obviously a facist who does not believe in free speech.I would not be surprised if all the other owners follow his lead because unfortanately he has a lot of influence in the leauge with owners.That was the main reason my Rams were able to get back to LA where they belong cause he was instrumental with his influence in doing that.He is one fucking powerful man who has way too much power. He has so much power that he was instrumental as well in getting all the NFL owners to vote for the raiders to move to Vegas.

He has way too much freaking power.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




thats not what i said.sheesh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



nice game of dodgeball there faggot of how if cutler the worst STARTER  starter in the NFL to ever be a starter for an NFL team for so long a period of time would have lost his job years ago if he was black  and stop comparing a STARTER to a backup you stupid fuck.

ahh the truth hurts that you change the subject of race. the truth hurts so much you get violent about it.  I wonder how many fights you get in in real life when you cant counter facts that you go and tell someone to kill their self.

I would guess from comments like this you are like five years old or something.

thank god for the ignore list,it just grew bigger.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is stopping that idiot from exercising his free speech. Why are you trying to tell others who they should hire, LA RAM FAN?
> ...


I work for a hospital that wouldn't think twice about firing me if I publicly embarrassed them. What makes you think any team should accept him after what he did?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 7, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Lot of hate going on from what I can see. Why is that ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry Jones went old school and said anyone not standing on his team can kiss his job goodbye.
> ...



Jerry has proven time and time again he is a selfish greedy evil man who would kill his own mother if it meant he would profit from it.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



The NFL is so corrupt they dont want people to take a stand against them.I just wish ALL these mega rich guys were brave enough to take a stand against our corrupt government as he has. I admire him for being brave enough to do that,Hopefully many others will start doing the same for all professional sports.black and white.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> ...



well thankfully while most posters here agree with you,not everybody out there does.read the article,he has countless numbers of people out there in support of him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

iceberg said:


>




uh thats ONE bad game.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Business owners don't want renegade employees interrupting their vision/focus.

Have you ever had a job?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



and? the NFL is a million $$$ business. if he hurt his own brand to the point where the cost to hire him is greater than the benefit he brings, he doesn't get hired.

he should take better care of his brand.

period.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He's a whiney twat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

ahh the paid shill of USMB has come to shit in thread as well.^

anyways,I may be alone here in my defense of kapernic but thankfully I have over 73,000 people in agreement with me as you can see from the link i posted in the OP who sighed the petition to boycott the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Rocko said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...




as soon as you stop living in denial that the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and deal with that little fact and stop being afraid of that little truth ignoring how your hero Jim Kelly has even accepted that fact  because of them,I might take you serious in your rambles someday.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ahh the paid shill of USMB has come to shit in thread as well.^
> 
> anyways,I may be alone here in my defense of kapernic but thankfully I have over 73,000 people in agreement with me as you can see from the link i posted in the OP who sighed the petition to boycott the NFL.


Did you really think the majority of people would side with you? lol

Kapernic is right where he belongs... looking for a job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Good question. I never for a second thought there would be so much hate from so many people just cause they disagreed over this.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 7, 2017)

Look on the bright side, LA RAM FAN. There are plenty of jobs available now that we have a president looking out for Americans.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



That is most unfortunate

-Geaux


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


As ever with these things I believe that history will be kind to him. Youngsters are often accused of being self centred and self obsessed. Here is a kid who has stood up for his beliefs and corporate America is scared of him. Its a shame .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > ahh the paid shill of USMB has come to shit in thread as well.^
> ...



well over 70,000 people agree with me so yeah but i forgot how USMB has a lot of trolls so i should have known better.


tycho1572 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > ahh the paid shill of USMB has come to shit in thread as well.^
> ...



well as i said,the link i posted has over 73,000 people that side with me and kap on this so yeah,i guess i will know in the future not to to expect any logic and common sense at USMB. guess i should have known better though the fact there are so many trolls here that cant get into a discussion without name calling if they disagree,half that have posted here i have a history with.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



well thankfully while most posters here agree with you,not everybody out there does.read the article,he has countless numbers of people out there in support of him.
That is most unfortunate

-Geaux


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 7, 2017)

I have the 411 as to why he can't get hired, none of the teams in the NFL have a helmet to fit on his head with that fro bro in the way...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Indeed.I never thought for a second when i made this thread it would inspire so much hate.disagree all you want but to tell someone to go kill theirselves over some little discussion like this and things of the like,come on,thats grade school stuff.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




They played it to get the riff raff out quickly.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Yea, like that moron Mark Cuban ....... what a fag

-Geaux


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


*
well over 70,000 people agree with me*

And the people who matter, the owners and coaches, aren't interested in that whiney POS.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 7, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I have the 411 as to why he can't get hired, none of the teams in the NFL have a helmet to fit on his head with that fro bro in the way...



Um...nope....

He's not NFL talent

-Geaux


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You nailed it. I just wish others here could understand this as you do. I tried to reason with them but it did no good so I am done now.maybe YOU will have better luck with them.Im outta here. thanks for the insightful and excellent post and for coming on here expressing that well thought out post. you seem to be the only one that came on here that was able to grasp that.

Looks like this thread has run its course.im outta here. I hope you stick around,maybe they will listen to YOU.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Sounds like you're more interested in following a crowd than having a thought of your own.

I think this is the 3rd time you've cited #'s that don't reflect reality.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I myself always leave for the restroom at sporting events.I am not about to salute our fucking corrupt government.


 Don't count on an NFL draft because we will not watch you or support the team that you're playing on if selected.


----------



## Toro (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego.



And the St Louis Rams belong in St Louis!


----------



## Borillar (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...


Kap is free to say whatever he wants. Teams haven't been calling, because they don't want a media circus. He'll probably get called up by some team when one of their QB's gets injured. Semi surprised that Miami called up Cuntler out of retirement rather than Kap.

There's plenty of black coaches now. Plenty of black QB's too. There are only 32 NFL teams and ownership changes are rare. Most of the owners are billionaires. Not too many black billionaires out there unless Oprah or Michael Jordan are interested the next time a franchise comes up for sale. We almost had a black owner in Minnesota, but he couldn't get his financing in order so the Wilf family took majority ownership.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...


My brother said it good. You go to lions games and it's 80% white guys. They won't pay to see kappernick. He fucked up. I hope he saved his money.

Maybe the Canadian football league will take him


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2017)

JGalt said:


> I wasn't aware that the purpose of football was freedom of expression. If he wants to do that, then he should be doing interpretive dance or theater instead of football.


The owner of my company is German. I don't like the way Merkel treats Trump or how she treated bush so I give him the hell hitler when he visits.

Freedom of speech?

And I do it to German customers so it's costing him money


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2017)

Borillar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> ...


Maybe if tiger woods didn't think with his dick he'd have a billion instead of the half billion he has now.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Anyone who gives up millions to serve is nuts. Unless he's got enough money banked he doesn't care anymore.

And if kap needs money he was stupid for taking a knee. He got conned in an election year by the corporate media putting those cops killing civilians in the news every day. It was designed to discourage blacks and rally whites to the voting booth


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 7, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Jerry has shown he's more of a man than you'll ever be, BOY.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 7, 2017)

Fuck Colon Crapperneck.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Like I told Ram Fan in a previous post, Kaepernick was brainwashed.  Or, to be more precise, he became what is so affectionately known from the alternative sociological right's perspective as a "cuck."  What this means, is he has a 3rd wave feminist SJW girlfriend that has a history of turning men into cucks.  For a generation that had participation trophies, they just don't know how articulate correctly, the education system has failed them, and they tend to _feel_ rather than _think.  _

If you know men/women relationships, guys will lose their fecking minds for the women they think they love, especially weak willed one's.  I have a friend that understood the roots of western liberalism, the classic type, you know, Rousseau, Locke, etc. he fell in love with a Muslim woman and converted.  There you go. 

You want an explanation for this Kaepernick's behavior, look no further than this.
Colin Kaepernick's girlfriend posts photo suggesting Baltimore Ravens owner is racist
NESSA (@nessnitty) | Twitter
Here's his girlfriend doing an interview of someone from TYT.
(_This wouldn't be a bad video if there weren't so many distortions and lies in it._)

Okay, so he protested during his work hours to impress his girl and his social group.  What did he hope to achieve with his protest?

Seem like he achieved it.  He got folks talking.  Congratulations Kaepernick.  Let's hope you think it was worth it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 8, 2017)

*White privilege.*


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Aug 8, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



You brought up elites and bankers you stupid faggot, and it is Kaepernicks BLM terrorist group that works on their behalf not the US military.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Aug 8, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> from what the article said,none of the owners will hire him even in a backup role



He was the worst quarterback in the league you dumb fuck.



> even though he had a better completion ratio as a backup than most in the league and it looks like you missed that post from that one poster who said Jerry Jones will bench anybody who does not salute the flag this year so you might get your facts straight before you ramble on that he is not being prevented from exercising his free speech.



The 1st amendment only applies to the state you stupid faggot.



> Jerry Jones is obviously a facist who does not believe in free speech.



You are a stupid fuck who doesn't even understand the concept of free speech.


----------



## August West (Aug 8, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> *White privilege.*


Yep. The orange Jane Fonda can spit on POWs and become president but a black guy is demonized for not standing for that annoying song. What`s up with that?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Aug 8, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Can you read?  Kaepernick was the worst quarterback in the league so go choke yourself to death on a niger dick faggot.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Aug 8, 2017)

August West said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > *White privilege.*
> ...



No he's demonized for being a part of the BLM terrorist organization which was founded on a proven lie, Kaepernick has both black and white privilege and is an ungrateful dirty niger who I wouldn't mind seeing hung until his eyes pop out.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 8, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


There are people on both ends of our political spectrum, in media and politics, who have a vested professional interest in keeping us angry and divided.

It's working pretty well so far.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 8, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


This story is just an example, a symptom.  

We politicize everything now, and that means we have to be hypersensitive at all times, dumb everything down to bumper sticker level, and immediately attack the perceived perpetrator from every possible angle.

This kid decided to make a "statement", everybody felt obligated to lose their shit, and here we are.
.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 8, 2017)

August West said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > *White privilege.*
> ...


he made his choice.
people who didn't like it made theirs.

both sides are expressing freedom of speech yet you only like 1 of them, so the other is wrong.

fucked up, mang.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 8, 2017)

Yesterday on MSNBC a negro fag said Kap should go play for Baltimore b/c he'd be a "good fit".
I agree.


----------



## blastoff (Aug 8, 2017)

I think CK is 3-13 in his last 16 games, 1-10 last season.  

Who's gonna shovel boatloads of money to such a loser?  If I had an interest in signing him I'd offer only journeyman's QB wages, not those of an accomplished starter that he's probably looking for.  

Why would a team want to put up with the baggage he's created for himself?  There's enough stuff out there to detract from the players' focus, and no need IMO to create more.


----------



## Fang (Aug 8, 2017)

The OP is so busy playing the race card that he can't see why Kaepernick is sitting out. Kaepernick ranked 26th last year in pass completion %. That puts him in the same range as Trevor Siemian, Brock Osweiler, Blake Bortles and Ryan Fitzpatric. That's not exactly stellar company. 

The Texans paid the Browns to take Brock Osweiler off their roster. (that's pretty humiliating) Osweiler is competing with 3 other QBs with rookie DeShone Kizer most likely being who Cleveland hopes can take the job.

Ryan Fitzpatric has bounced around the league and is now fighting for the backup job in Tampa. 

Blake Bortles is still on his rookie contract after being drafted 3rd in 2014. He is going to play simply because they invested so much in him and he's still on his first contract.

Trevor Siemian took over for Peyton Manning and went 8-6 which is pretty good. But Denver has a QB in waiting with Paxton Lynch. The starting job is no lock for Siemian.

The point is, Kaepernick's stats put him in that range where he's lucky if can land a job as a backup. Since 2015 Kaepernick has gone 3-16 as a starter. Clearly he wasn't winning San Fran any games. Now add in the fact that he has caused a lot of controversy with the fans. Whether you agree with Kaepernick or not, social statements and protesting always cause issues, so why bring it to the work place? Why take a chance on a backup QB that has the potential to cause issues and push fans away? If you're thinking objectively, then it's pretty clear as to why teams would stay away from Kaepernick.

The NFL is a "win now" league. If Kaepernick gave any team the hope they could win this year he would signed with all kinds of excuses being made by the team for his protesting. Anyone who follows the NFL and can be objective know this to be true. But a 3-16 record and 59% pass completion ratio says otherwise.


----------



## MrShangles (Aug 8, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Simple fix, you can leave this country if you don't love it, I'm sure you can find what you are looking for somewhere else. We don't want to listen to your crying and bitching anymore so have a safe move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 8, 2017)

First his freedom of speech has not been violated he was and still is free to say anything he wants second over the last few years his play on the field has been less than impressive if he wants to play football again maybe he should spend a little more time working on that.


----------



## blastoff (Aug 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> First his freedom of speech has not been violated he was and still is free to say anything he wants second over the last few years his play on the field has been less than impressive if he wants to play football again maybe he should spend a little more time working on that.


That or perhaps...O Ca-na-da...


----------



## blastoff (Aug 8, 2017)

Just read Spike Lee is now gonna raise a little hell about CK.  Look for Jesse and Alfred to chime in too.  After all, Half-Black Lives Matter!


----------



## August West (Aug 9, 2017)

dannyboys said:


> Yesterday on MSNBC a negro fag said Kap should go play for Baltimore b/c he'd be a "good fit".
> I agree.


You turn to MSNBC to find a date?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 9, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. also stop relocating teams! the oakland raiders belong in oakland and the san diego chargers belong in san diego. i'm sick of the nfl owners treating hard working fans like crap that constantly put money in their pocket and do charity work that gives the team a good representation without them contributing.
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> ...



There is no such thing as "freedom of speech" at a private employer.
If it were the government coming in and silencing Kaepernick's protest, then you'd have something.

What you have here is actually quite simple.
Team owners simply do not want to deal with a mediocre player who has proven to be very polarizing and will only drive a wedge with their fan base.

If he were an absolute superstar, owners would be willing to deal with the fallout, believing the good outweighs the bad, but that's simply not the case here.

If anymore QB's go down, he could still find a home (hopefully not) but he would be smart if he and his girlfriend start thinking about a new career.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 9, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> If there is a concerted effort to deny him a job because of what he has done and said in the past, I believe that it is wrong.  Sure, he didn't do himself any favors and I disagreed with his stance, but the league should have done something about it at the time and not give him a spotlight when he is supposed to be at work.
> 
> Now it's as if they think he's a lightning rod for political uprising from the usually quiet, blue collar right wingers and they don't want this, it riles up Trump supporters.  They probably also quietly blame him for their falling ratings and general outrage at the NFL for allowing politics and PC culture to invade the great game of football.
> 
> ...



I doubt there is any organized effort by NFL owners to blackball Kaepernick.
More likely, the few owners that could use a mediocre backup, have each INDEPENDENTLY decided they do not want to deal with the fallout with their fan base.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 9, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


There's a new football league starting up in Darfur.
 I'm sure the second string QB could start a 'Go Fund Me' account and raise enough for a oneway ticket to Darfur where he'd be sure to get to play football.
They use human heads for footballs in Darfur.
The kunt is welcome to his 'free speech'. I have the freedom not to watch him play.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 9, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Ya. BONOBO spent eight years attempting to follow Alinsky's playbook.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 9, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


So the 73K can go watch the Kunt QB a 'JV' team. Word is BONOBO and his tranny wife will be attending.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 9, 2017)

The Kunt bought into the Affirmative Action bullshit and lost.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 9, 2017)

August West said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > *White privilege.*
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 9, 2017)

iceberg said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



both sides are expressing freedom of speech yet you only like 1 of them, so the other is wrong.

fucked up, mang.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 10, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Let me try again.
This is NOT a freedom of speech issue.
No one from the U.S government is trying to silence Kaepernick.
This is simply team owners deciding that having a polarizing figure on their team, could have a negative effect on their bottom line.


----------



## Slash (Aug 10, 2017)

Look.  He's a spokesman.  Just like any spokesman what he says and does in his life matters.   

He fights for social justice.  I'm fine with that.   
He sits during the playing of our anthem.  I'm not ok with that.  

These are two things.   You can't say "well yeah I raped her but I was raping her to bring a voice to those dying from cancer".   

Also throw in the boat he's the worst fit as a backup QB.   Doesn't have an upside going forward.  He's 30, and his skill set is built around a declining physical athleticism.   He isn't who you want as that QB coach on the sideline as a backup, talking to your franchise guy about progressions and fundamentals, as he can't do that.   And he still hasn't said a word what his contract demands are.  

I'm fine with him not getting a job because of what he did.  I'm fine with OJ not doing hertz commercials even if the courts said he was innocent.  Guys say and do dumb things on both ends of the spectrum and lose their jobs.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 10, 2017)

Plus he's got a very mouthy girlfriend that will attack the owner of any team that passes on him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 10, 2017)

From what football experts are saying, Colin Kapernick, like Michael Sam and Tim Tebow had celebratory personal issues but couldn't play football.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 10, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Plus he's got a very mouthy girlfriend that will attack the owner of any team that passes on him.


Passes?  She said that the coach and owner of the team were slaveholders for considering him.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 10, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


roflmao, except that none of that actually happened, limpdick shit4brains


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 10, 2017)

Slash said:


> Look.  He's a spokesman.  Just like any spokesman what he says and does in his life matters.
> 
> He fights for social justice.  I'm fine with that.
> He sits during the playing of our anthem.  I'm not ok with that.
> ...




I would pay to see Colon Crapperneck dodging eggs thrown at him by fans.

That would be cool.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do you play the anthem before domestic sporting events ?
> We only have it here before international events.


Because we love our country and couldn't give a shit about foreign countries.


----------



## Slash (Aug 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> From what football experts are saying, Colin Kapernick, like Michael Sam and Tim Tebow had celebratory personal issues but couldn't play football.



He can play.  Unlike those other two he got his team to a Superbowl, and had some very good years.  It's just the absolute wrong skill-set you want for a journeyman QB.  You aren't going to make a long term investment on him anymore.  So he's a spot filler or backup.  And he's not who you want in that spot.  You want someone who runs that same offense.   Kaep has a special skillset that you need to tailor your offense around.  He's not going to run for example the same scheme you want Carson Wentz or Big Ben running.   And no coach is going to come up with a completely new playbook for his backup QB.

And just a note.  I am a die hard gator fan.   My dogs name is Tebow.   I'm his biggest fan and would love watching him play in the NFL.  But I also know with absolute certainty that he would never be a viable QB in the NFL game.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Plus he's got a very mouthy girlfriend that will attack the owner of any team that passes on him.
> ...



"Passes", as in not offer him a contract, and yes the comments about the Ravens owner was probably the last straw.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 10, 2017)

Slash said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > From what football experts are saying, Colin Kapernick, like Michael Sam and Tim Tebow had celebratory personal issues but couldn't play football.
> ...



He was good early on, but once defenses learned how to play him, he went downhill as they more and more forced him to pass.


----------



## Slash (Aug 10, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Yup, and part was his age and slowing down.  Another good part that caused that regression was the defense fell off.  Instead of them putting the 49ers in running situations where they had the lead or a close low scoring game, every game was shootout or having to throw where the threat of the run wasn't there.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 10, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech...
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.
> 
> _I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color..."_





> I wish  ALL professional sports players would sit during the national anthem. this is NOT a free country as we have been brainwashed by our corrupt school system to believe.It is one of the most oppressed. Kapernick understands that and how the black man is not free in this oppressed country.
> 
> I myself always leave for the restroom at sporting events.I am not about to salute our fucking corrupt government.



Relax...take your meds.

Kaperdick’s statistics don’t matter, as far as why he’s not being hired. No one HAS to hire this prick. It’s the owners’ money and their choice as to who they hire. Colon wanted to whine and act like a drama queen and, in doing so, he pissed off a load of fans. Colon has every right to act like a fool — on his own time. But, NOT while he’s on the job. He was hired to play football like a pro, not to act like a freaking crybaby.

No employee (and that’s all Colon was, just another hired hand, like a janitor or a washroom attendant) has the right to piss off his employer’s customers. Any employee who angers cucstomers deserves to be fired. And that’s why no employer (team) wants that gasbag, Colon, on their team. Who can blame them.

And the guarantee of free speech has to do with protecting us from the government stifling our free expression. As a private citizen and potential employer, Jerry Jones owes Kaeperdick NOTHING in terms of free speech or anything else.

Colon made some stupid decisions and now he’s paying for them. That’s how life works. He needs to grow up and take responsibility for his actions. Nobody owes this stinking clown a living.

As far as being so damned “oppressed” is concerned, if he really feels that way, and if he really hates this country so much, there are other countries that might welcome his dumb ass. He should grow a pair and leave, if he truly hates America that much. Good riddance. Another worthless loser we won't have to deal with.


----------



## August West (Aug 10, 2017)

monkrules said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech...
> ...


He never said HE`s oppressed and he doesn`t hate this country. He hates the a-holes in this country. Colon? Kaeperdick? You need to reach the maturity of an adult to be taken seriously by those with measurable IQ`s. Child.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 10, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


How is Kapernick oppressed?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 10, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> How is Kapernick oppressed?



Cause he cant play a geetar like Angus can.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 11, 2017)

He never said HE`s oppressed and he doesn`t hate this country. He hates the a-holes in this country. Colon? Kaeperdick? You need to reach the maturity of an adult to be taken seriously by those with measurable IQ`s. Child.

[/QUOTE]
What about all the "free speech" you clowns are so worried about. Or, is that concern only for black folks, these days. 

Thanks for your opinion, now you can put it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



You obviously aren't reading the responses.  It doesn't matter how talented Kapernick is or could be, he is bad for business.  The team owners aren't going to pay millions of dollars for a paid professional protester, they want someone who can play and not disrespect the flag, country, and fans.  Ultimately the NFL is about putting asses in seats and TV ratings, in order to make money.  Kapernick makes them lose money, which is why no one will want him.  Who knows, he may get lucky and there might be a SJW nut that owns a football team that will be willing to hire him to push the anti-American Agenda of the progressive left.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 11, 2017)

Maybe Soros can start up a Globalist Anti-American Football League and hire SJW players like Kapernick.  I'm sure it would have the support of all the USMB Assclown Brigade, though I don't know how much revenue it will get from food stamps as currency.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 11, 2017)

Damn! 15 funny's to nothin else, dude!

LA RAM FAN 

It's not us; it's you!


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 11, 2017)

August West said:


> He never said HE`s oppressed and he doesn`t hate this country. *He hates the a-holes in this country*. Colon? Kaeperdick? You need to reach the maturity of an adult to be taken seriously by those with measurable IQ`s. Child.



Send assholes to concentration camps.

You lefties would love that.


----------



## initforme (Aug 11, 2017)

I find it hard to believe there are all that many Americans who are frankly dumb enough to let one idiot bother them.  I don't care what one loser does.   That being said if he was a good qb he without a doubt would be on a team .Fact is he isn't very good.  That's his biggest problem.  Letting over the top nationalism cloud ones thinking is not intelligent.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 11, 2017)

initforme said:


> I find it hard to believe there are all that many Americans who are frankly dumb enough to let one idiot bother them.  I don't care what one loser does.   That being said if he was a good qb he without a doubt would be on a team .Fact is he isn't very good.  That's his biggest problem.  Letting over the top nationalism cloud ones thinking is not intelligent.



So now expecting players to follow the traditions as others have always, is "over the top nationalism" ?


----------



## initforme (Aug 11, 2017)

No....overreacting to one idiot like kapernick is ridiculous.  He wants people to react that way he gets his attention.  Some people simply react without thinking it through.   Annoying they are.  Ignore him and he goes away.  Him and his actions mean nothing to me.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 11, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hard to believe there are all that many Americans who are frankly dumb enough to let one idiot bother them.  I don't care what one loser does.   That being said if he was a good qb he without a doubt would be on a team .Fact is he isn't very good.  That's his biggest problem.  Letting over the top nationalism cloud ones thinking is not intelligent.
> ...



It's pure left wing progressive tactics - if you aren't in full support of progressive Agenda protesters, then you're an "alt-right fascist", and deserve to have your life ruined.  That's why bullying anyone not on board with the Agenda is perfectly acceptable to the left.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 11, 2017)

theHawk said:


> It's pure left wing progressive tactics - if you aren't in full support of progressive Agenda protesters, then you're an "alt-right fascist", and deserve to have your life ruined.  That's why bullying anyone not on board with the Agenda is perfectly acceptable to the left.



The crimes such as Holocaust, Gulag, Burma railway, or what Mao and Pol Pot did do not start with first bullet fired. They start decade(s) earlier, when intellectuals, academia, politicians, and media begin promoting the idea that some people are worth less than the other, and that cruelty is necessary and justified in order to promote and enforce their moral progress. Leftist wont stop until those things happen here, where evil progressives find themselves a home.


----------



## orbi (Aug 24, 2017)

"some people are worth less than the other"

you must be "thinking" of the immigrants always foolishly and incorrectly made scapegoats by conservatives.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Let Kap play and stop violating his freedom of speech. ...
> 
> Blacks have never been allowed to be free in this country.Look how many DECADES it was before a black coach was allowed to coach in the NFL.SEVERAL.Plus there is not one,NOT ONE,NFL owner who is black because they wont allow them into their good old boy network.  oh and just so everyone knows,no I am NOT black.I am white.



You have no right to free speech at work.  And, what of the right of the teams not to hire a privileged brat whose antics drive away fans? (The NFL should stop being cowardly, and follow the example of the NBA that requires all players to stand.)

When has the NFL ever refused to sell a team to a negro?  It seems you're accusing them of discrimination out of your own racial prejudice.  The reason there are few black owners is because teams are incredibly expensive and very, very few blacks have both the money and the interest.

You might be white, but we'll consider your an honorary negro.  Just don't put on black face or we'll revoke your honorary standing.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 24, 2017)

Kapernick ( I love that name ) needs to stay in the bloody locker room until game time if he won't bow to the flag and do the right thing . Play the damned game already. Lay off the politics. He gets Millions  enough as it is, with out the political games.


----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2017)

*Closed per request.*


----------

